# Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torpedo Cigar Review - Yes!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is great! Only about an inch into it as i write this and am loving it. This has a great rating for a reason. One of the most attractive ...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano 3 Siglos Torpedo Cigar Review - Yes!


----------

